# 257 Roberts for Deer



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I am looking at getting a new rifle I like odd and different cal's and already have the most common ones. I would like to hear from someone who uses a 257 Roberts how do you like it and is it effective on deer


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a 257 Roberts Improved. Same bullet, little more powder. Love it, but I have to custom load for it. Deer are easy targets for it, Mule Deer would be fine at reasonable distance. Not sure I would go as far as an Elk. I would think Antelope would be alot of fun with it. I have taken Deer and Coyotes out to 400 yards with it. I can't remeber what Bullet I am using, I think It's a Hornady 117 gr. I might be wrong. Low recoil, ballistics on mine are very similar to a 25-06


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

One of the guys I work with has one. He loves it. He does not reload so he said he has to think ahead about buying ammo. He dumps a deer every year. The charts look good so I personally do not see why it would not work. Just put the round where you want it and you will be fine.

Godzilla is a Japanese rendition of Chuck Norris' first visit to Tokyo.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

My friends wife uses one for deer. Very effective and low recoil.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have a 257 AI.

As far as the roberts goes, it's a great deer round, but, most factory ammo is fairly lacking in a couple of categories. I will say the Hornady ammo is pretty good, but most of the rest is loaded really really short and really really mild. It seemed common place in the past to combine really short magazines with really long throats in the chamber thus all the factory ammo was loaded for the magazine of course and suffered in the accuracy dept. The ruger M77 would be one of the exceptions I have encountered in this issue, having plenty of room in the magazine to get the jump to the rifling down.

I load 100 gr Nosler Ballistic tips in my 257 AI for deer and antelope and it has never failed me. I also have loaded speers, hornadies, nosler partitions and sierras too.

75 gr hornady HP's and 87 gr NBT's for varmints like coyotes, fox and prairie dogs.

I always liked the quarter bores for deer and antelope.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Don't do it. Everyone knows you have to have a 30 caliber magnumloudenboomer to kill the huge deer we have up here in ND. Now, if you live down south where the deer are tiny you can get by with a BB gun, but not up here. :wink: :wink: 

Seriously, the 257 Roberts is a fine deer cartridge. As others have said, make sure that you have enough ammo on hand if you don't reload. It will be tough to find in smaller stores.

huntin1


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

One of Jack Oconners favorite calibers. If you could get a couple of his books to read from a libary you would not have a second thought on buying one.

 Al


----------

